# Dragjet nomads!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Pics dont do these cars justice at all!
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

how much and what other colors. Nomads are my favorite.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah.. What Sethndaddy Said!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well? wheres the price!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love Nomads!!! Great looking cars. Do they fit Tjet ? If so, what colors and how much??

Jerry


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These are AFX nomad cars I made,they fit the AFX or Magnatraction chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Outstanding!*



Dragula said:


> These are AFX nomad cars I made,they fit the AFX or Magnatraction chassis.


Dang those are better than the original Chris. Can I get a plain green one with green glass?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

The ones you did are great !I still remember buying my first Nomad at Bob's Store on Gravesend Neck Rd in Brooklyn in 1971.I still have it it is metallic green.Funny how I passed up the other one that was brown.The Nomad has been with us for over 35+ years !

Neal :dude:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am finding it hard to think of parting with these,being a nomad fiend myself.So I may make custom orders for people.
chris 859-356-1566 ANYTIME day or night!
Just got in a huge amount of chassis and cars!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I have seen these cars up close and personel.They're GREAT.Wow .I just had the urge for a bowl of cereal.Chris did an excellent job on these cars But that's no surprise.You should see the job he did on the A/P Corvettes.His 55 Chevys are bad so stay away from them and I'll buy all of them.At least the rear wheel well looks good.Tom Stumpf


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> I have seen these cars up close and personel.They're GREAT.Wow .I just had the urge for a bowl of cereal.Chris did an excellent job on these cars But that's no surprise.You should see the job he did on the A/P Corvettes.His 55 Chevys are bad so stay away from them and I'll buy all of them.At least the rear wheel well looks good.Tom Stumpf


I have one of Drags Pickups and the work is top notch, closest thing I have to a shelf queen.. I said close....but everyone earns the space :wave: here...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, wow and double double WOW! picking my jaw up off the floor now. Those Nomads are so Cool. Bob


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you all very much for the compliments,i dont know what to say except thanks!
Chris
p.s.Tom..i gotta little Badman 55 you might like....


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

What do you think.Just send it.How was the 57 i sent you


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

What do you think.Just send it.How was the 57 i sent you


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hevent gotten it yet,Tom.
Chris
if your up,call me.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wicked cool Chris........WICKED cool!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom Stumpf owns the pink slip to that 55 now,he just payed for it yesterday and I need to ship her out as soon as I find out if he wants my Badman 55 also.
Chris
Thanks Street racer


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

If he dont want it I would like to buy it. fcb


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Dragula*, _Very _ nice Nomads ... partial to them . . . 

Like the 55 as well.

Paint schemes, wheels, accessories all work very nicely together . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:wave: I love making these things,easily one of my favorite cars of all time.
DRAGjet


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Chris, The green on that nomad is very close to the green I had on my 54 Belair... :thumbsup: I guess I am gonna have to get a couple of these. They are just way to cool looking... Keep up the great work...


Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice work Chris, I'll take either the gray or green.....and a red one too.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

when they gonna be for sale and what's the price?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks guys!Pics dont do these cars justice,they are truly a knockout!!
DRAGjet


----------

